# Olympus OM-D E-M5 Mark II or Sony ILCE 6000



## Siddhartht (Apr 5, 2015)

I am planning to buy a new mirrorless soon, and I am confused between Olympus M5-II and Sony ILCE 6000.
My present camera is Sony NEX-6 with the kit lens(16-50) and will be exchanging it for new one.

Although I completely satisfied with the overall performance of NEX-6, constant dust issues and terrible autofocus is preventing me from buying 6000.
I am not sure if sensor size reduction will degrade lens performance much(I think m.zuiko lenses are far superior than Sony G lenses).
My budget is around 80-90K(with lens) and the projected lifespan of camera will be around 3 years. 

Another option I am considering is Fujifilm X-E2, but I am not sure about the service network and their lenses. 

(On a side note, I am starting to like Pentax K-5 II for the price/feature ratio...but its size is keeping me away from it.After using 645Z for a month, I liked the way it handled RAWs and overall interface.)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2015)

Siddharth your question is quit advance and I dont think people here can guide you as not many have the experience with mirrorless.

You try to post it on jjmehta forum...


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 5, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Siddharth your question is quit advance and I dont think people here can guide you as not many have the experience with mirrorless.
> 
> You try to post it on jjmehta forum...



Thanks for the heads up, I will post my query there soon.

Update: After going through tons of reviews, and rather conflicting views about sensor performance, I decided to go with Olympus M5 Mark II. I think they have best set of lenses tuned for their cameras, and the camera itself is dust proof.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 16, 2015)

Dont know if you have bought the camera already. I have used most of these cameras so wanted to share my views.

Sony A6000 is a better fit for you considering you already own an APSC camera. Nex 6 is a pretty good camera in its own rights. A6000 is a newer version of it with certain improvements, specially the Focus Tracking department. So, with EM5 MII you will loose a bit of deapth in photos and a bit of low light capability due to smaller sensor.
But that can be easily overcome by the huge array or wonderful lenses available for the M43 system.

I do believe that EM5 MII is the better camera over all, it would be a great choice for you to get that. It combines small portability, very high end pro level controls (though very crammed on this model), and excellent image quality, with a beautiful collection of amazing lenses. The small sensor and megapixel will not matter unless you are making large prints out of your photos. If you are... you do have to do a lot of processing to match the sharpness of your Nex 6 prints. Quality of prints will certainly be better, just the sharpness might be lacking a bit.


----------



## Siddhartht (May 21, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Dont know if you have bought the camera already. I have used most of these cameras so wanted to share my views.
> 
> Sony A6000 is a better fit for you considering you already own an APSC camera. Nex 6 is a pretty good camera in its own rights. A6000 is a newer version of it with certain improvements, specially the Focus Tracking department. So, with EM5 MII you will loose a bit of deapth in photos and a bit of low light capability due to smaller sensor.
> But that can be easily overcome by the huge array or wonderful lenses available for the M43 system.
> ...



Still searching, I actually went to Olympus Dealership and sadly they don't have M5II in stock. Then I decided to go for Sony A7II, but after thinking quite a bit, I decided to leave the Sony camp. Given, they don't update the firmware more often, have complete disregard for last generation models, and the sealing on camera and lens system is just basic, and the sensor dust removal system is as good as a specification gimmick. 
I like my NEX-6 (finally, back from service), but...a good sensor alone is not enough. The raw performance was exemplary for its price range when it was launched, but now, no firmware updates, and I am still struck with old point and shoot style camera menu.... 
Full frame or not, I am more or less interested in decent image out of box. Pentax K3/K5-II were also among options I considered, but the bulkiness and lack of service network......I think that is must for DSLRs.

I think Fuji has nicest optics for mirrorless systems, but they are expensive and rare to find. Time to wait for a little while before deciding anything.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 25, 2015)

I'm not at all in to mirrorless but I asked a few who can't carry the bulk of DSLRs anymore and people who are "hiendly" in to Mirrorless told you to beg borrow steal or Save and stick with a Fuji system all the way.


----------

